# Wie bekomme ich Forellen groß ?????



## Carpmaster23 (17. Mai 2003)

Hi Leute !!!

Kann mir von euch jemand sagen wie ich Forellen groß züchten kann ? Wir haben vor kurzem einen kleinen See von jemand übernommen in dem sich Regenbogenforellen befinden, die alle so zwischen 22 und 25cm groß sind. Was für Futter muß ich verwenden und wo bekomme ich dieses Futter.Wäre auch nicht schlecht wenn ich noch den Preis wüste!!!

Gruß @ all
Carpmaster


----------



## Ossipeter (17. Mai 2003)

Forellenfutter in 5mm Körnung, 25 Kg ca. 25 € in jedem landwirtschaftl. Futterhandel.


----------



## angeltreff (18. Mai 2003)

Ja genau, schau mal nach Raiffeisen- / BayWa - oder wie auch immer Märkten, die haben das. 

Das Zeug heißt "Troufit" - http://www.milkivit.de


----------



## Carpmaster23 (18. Mai 2003)

Danke mal für eure Antworten. Wie schnell wächst eigentlich so eine Forelle? Muß ich da täglich füttern? :z :z


----------



## Lenzibald (18. Mai 2003)

Servus
Mußt nicht Täglich füttern nur je mehr du Fütterst desto schneller wachsen sie ist logisch. Nur überfüttern solltest auch nicht merks eh wenns nimme fressen Teichforellen san damisch.


----------



## Franky (18. Mai 2003)

Hmm - ich bin ja nun nicht so der Spezi in Sachen Fischzucht, aber wäre es nicht "sinnvoller", den Forellen möglichst eine "naturnahe" Kost zu verabreichen???? Sprich: Lebendfutter in Form von Köderfischchen (Moderlieschen, Ukeleis (Lauben), Rotaugen etc.) oder eventuell sogar Minikrebse... (Die werden einmal pro Jahr im Kreidesee Hemmoor ausgesetzt, soweit ich mich erinnere).
Du machst Dir (und den Fischen!) mehr Freude, wenn die Fische langsamer abwachsen und Muskelfleisch besser ausbilden können, weil sie ihre Beute jagen müssen, als wenn sie hochkonzentriertes Granulat nur einsaugen müssen...


----------



## Case (18. Mai 2003)

Mit Granulat gefütterte Forellen schmecken übel. Ich würde an Deiner Stelle den Rat von Franky beherzigen. Wenn bei uns Forellen frisch eingesetzt werden ( Donau, Neckar) dauert es einige Wochen bis die den "Zuchtgeschmack" verlieren und das Fleisch eine schöne rote Farbe bekommt. Die rote Färbung kommt übrigens von Flohkrebsen. 

Einer der frisch eingesetzte Forellen nicht beangelt
Case


----------



## Franky (18. Mai 2003)

@ Case:
Danke! Bachflohkrebse - ich kam nich drauf!!! Und zum :b bin ich noch nich gekommen...


----------



## Carpmaster23 (20. Mai 2003)

So, habe gerade mit der Senke bei uns am See ca. 150 Rotaugen gefange. Bin jetzt mal gespannt wie lange die als Forellenfutter halten. Ich hoffe nur die Forellen brauchen nicht jede Woche so ne Portion


----------



## Florelli (20. Mai 2003)

Wie viele Forellen hast du denn?


----------



## Case (20. Mai 2003)

@Carpmaster,
Kluge Entscheidung.#6 
Ist sicher mehr Aufwand, aber der lohnt sich.

Gruß und guten Appetit
Case


----------



## Florelli (20. Mai 2003)

Ach noch was hast du die Fische vor dem verfüttern getötet oder nicht?
Ich würde sie in keinem fall töten da deine Forellen dann auch richtig jegen lernen was das Fleisch durch die vermehrte Bewegung noch verbessert.


----------



## buggs (20. Mai 2003)

Also das mit dem Nartürliche Futter für Regenbogenforellen geht nicht immer, wenn sie als Setzlinge > 18cm eingesetzt werden muß Du Grundsätzlich zufüttern ! Sind dann in ca. 8 Wochen fangreif bei Fütterung 3 mal Wöchentlich.
Setzlinge < 18cm gewönnen sich sehr schnell an die Umgebung und nehmen Naturfutter(Bachflohkrebse und Mückenlarven) auf.
Bei Fütterung mit Forellenfutter achte hier auch auf die größe der Peleks  2- 4 bei kleinen, > 5 bei Forellen ab ca. 24cm ist die Faustregel. Bei Frost sprich Wassertemperatur unter 4°C nicht Füttern.
Bei Futter das Futter mit Karotien verwenden gibt schönes Rotes Fleisch und Du hast Lachsforellen.


----------



## Carpmaster23 (20. Mai 2003)

In dem See befinden sich ca. 40 Forellen. Als ich heute an dem See war konnte ich auch noch große Rotaugen sehen die ich zuvor noch nicht gesehen habe. Kann ich noch 1 oder 2 kleine Zander in See setzen das sie die großen Rotaugen rausfressen ???????


----------



## Florelli (20. Mai 2003)

Warum willst du die denn raushaben?
So eine große konkurenz werden sie woh kaum für deine Forellen sein und die kleinen Köfis fressen die auch nicht weg.


----------



## Carpmaster23 (21. Mai 2003)

Sag das nicht. Ich konnte beobachten wie ein paar der großen Rotaugen , Forellen vom Futterplatz verscheuchten!!!


----------



## Florelli (21. Mai 2003)

Wie groß sollen denn die Rotaugen sein?
Ich denke mal sie müssen schon größer als die Forellen sein um diese verscheuchen zu können und wenn du einen Zander einsetzt der im stande ist die Rotaugen zu fressen wird er mit sicherheit auch die schmackhafteren und fettreicheren Forellen fressen.


----------



## Carpmaster23 (21. Mai 2003)

Die Rotaugen waren ca. 20 cm groß!!! Und manche davon waren auch verletzt. Sah nach Fischreiher aus, sie waren an dem Rücken angepickt.


----------



## Case (21. Mai 2003)

Deine 20cm Rotaugen sorgen doch auch für Nachwuchs, und damit indirekt für Forellenfutter. Ich würde keine Raubfische in nen Forellenteich setzten

Case


----------



## Carpmaster23 (21. Mai 2003)

Ich hab da so meine bedenken das die Rotaugen für Nachwus sorgen. Die brauchen doch warmes Wasser dafür. Aber durch die 6 Quellen die den See mit Wasser versorgen beträgt die Maximaltemperatur 12 Grad. Auch im Hochsommer !!!!


----------



## angeltreff (22. Mai 2003)

Wenn Du die Rotaugen gesehen hast, spiele doch selber Raubfisch. :g  Haken, paar Maden ...

Das mit Zandern halte ich auch nicht so für gut. Wenn der Zander groß genug für 20cm Rotaugen ist, hat er die Forellen schneller raus, als Du guggen kannst.


----------



## Carpmaster23 (22. Mai 2003)

Ich hab mir auch schon überlegt sie mit der Stippe herauszufischen. Bloß das dumme ist halt, das da auch jederzeit eine Forelle auf den Köder fahren kann.


----------



## Florelli (22. Mai 2003)

Widerhakenlos fischen und ein schneller anhieb sollten das problem eines verangelns der Forellen vermeiden.


----------



## Carpmaster23 (22. Mai 2003)

Ich glaub dann werd ich am wochenende mal die jagd nach rotaugen eröffnen !!!


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (24. April 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich Forellen groß ?????*

forellen die aus zucht sind gehen überhaupt nicht auf lebenden fisch oder so wenn sie das nicht bekomemn haben. also kann mann sie nur weiter mit forellenfutetr füttern.

mfg


----------



## King Wetzel (25. April 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich Forellen groß ?????*

Das stimmt aber nicht, man kann ja die forellen aus der zucht auch mit nem wobbler fangen und wenn die hunger haben fressen die auch kleine fische


----------



## angler4711 (25. April 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich Forellen groß ?????*

Moin!


Stimmt das, das die 18cm kleinen Forellen in 
8 Wochen Fang fertig sind (ca.30cm)???


#c


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (27. April 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich Forellen groß ?????*

da musst aber gut füttern !  also schnell wachsen tun sie ja. aber ob die nach 8 wochen schon 30cm haben ??? also ich hab jetzt welche im teich die sin so um die 22cm reingekommen. sind 3-4 wochen drin. gewachsen sind sie aber ich weiss nicht wieviel.  kommt ja auch imme rdrauf an wie deine forellen das futter aufnehmen. und wie oft du gehst. dann kommts auch noch aufs futter drauf an. gibts ja auch viele unterschiede.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (27. April 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich Forellen groß ?????*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> Das stimmt aber nicht, man kann ja die forellen aus der zucht auch mit nem wobbler fangen und wenn die hunger haben fressen die auch kleine fische



also wir haben 4 teiche. bei uns sind die ganzen kleine fische noch drin in allen teichen !ich werde mal gucken ob irgendwann keine kleinen fische mehr da sind !


----------



## Naglfar (27. April 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich Forellen groß ?????*

Servus,

hab selbst einen kleinen Forellenweiher und füttere auch mit Kraftfutter, 1-2 mal pro Woche.

Meine fressen definitiv kleine Fische. War schockiert als mein Besatz an Weißfisch (Karauschen/Rotaugen) reinkam. Die Forellen sind richtig abgegangen. Ich glaube, dass alles was ins Maul passte auch darin verschwunden ist.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (27. April 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich Forellen groß ?????*

komisch bei uns garnichts ! ich fütter 1-2 am tag !

mfg


----------



## Allrounder_85 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich Forellen groß ?????*



angler4711 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> Stimmt das, das die 18cm kleinen Forellen in
> ...


 
Jopp,es kommt nicht unbedingt auf die Menge des Futters an "die Forellen können ja auch nur bedingte Mengen verarbeiten"sondern auf die Qualität! Umso mehr Protein im Futter steckt umso schneller wachsen sie,jedoch umso teurer ist das Futter!Ich hab selbst inner Forellenzucht gearbeitet,und hier müssen ja möglichst alle verschiedenen Größen vorhanden sein.So werden Forellen die schnell wachsen sollen,um als Speisefisch verkauft zu werden in kurzer Zeit mit sehr hochwertigem Futter gefüttert um dann bei gewünschter Größe weniger Proteinhaltiges Futter zu bekommen,um dann lange die angestrebte Größe zu behalten! Je nach Wachstum der forellen werden die Größten selektiert,und "Lachsforellenanwärter"!und bekommen weiterhin "hochprozentiges" Futter!


----------



## hardy227 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich Forellen groß ?????*

Hast du einen Futterautomat? Hatt zufällig jemand Erfahrung damit? 

Gruß Tom


----------

